# sandhill pics



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

only got a few pics from down by the bridge i thought they took more but they didnt guess i really need to invest into a go pro cuz the camera aint water/mud proof and we rarely stop just to take pics its more fun riding lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I love the red Brute in the second photo! It looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice pics man! Where is that at? Looks like a cool place from those pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya thats my buddys brand new 2012 that he almost swamped x2 on its 1st ride lol hes got the new ol2's and they didnt impress me that much i still like the orignals better cuz it seemed like he would get hung up everywhere and me(all skinnys) and no substitue for a brute(all wides) walked through almost everything you could see the ol2's bite but they didnt pull as good imo they dug more... ya sandhill is a good place to ride lots of water and when its wet lots a mud in the trails only prob is there's alot of roots and cypress knees on the back side and in our case spiders lol we were the 1st ones to hit most of the trails


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think there's deep holes like that under every bridge in the country, especially here in Louisiana! Makes for a cool, shaded ride. Nice pics


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> ya thats my buddys brand new 2012 that he almost swamped x2 on its 1st ride lol hes got the new ol2's and they didnt impress me that much i still like the orignals better cuz it seemed like he would get hung up everywhere and me(all skinnys) and no substitue for a brute(all wides) walked through almost everything you could see the ol2's bite but they didnt pull as good imo they dug more... ya sandhill is a good place to ride lots of water and when its wet lots a mud in the trails only prob is there's alot of roots and cypress knees on the back side and in our case spiders lol we were the 1st ones to hit most of the trails


Nice pics! I have to agree 100% on the tires. There were some occasions the extra side lug helped but more often than not he was stuck pushing and rocking in things we went right through. I certainly won't be going to them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

